# Holding pen



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

We just had our dock installed and the kids want a few crab traps to drop off the end. Does anyone have ideas for a holding pen for the crabs until they can get enough for a boil.

thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I just keep them in an ice chest full of ice. You can keep them in a pen but they will eventually start attacking each other. A large pinfish trap would do.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 300 gallon horse trough that will hold crabs, pinfish, and reds/trout for a week or two at a time. Use a $45 pump from Amazon to move water from the bay to the trough. It drains through holes in the side. I'll post a pic later. It works great and the kids have their own "aquarium" to look at, feed the pinfish, etc.

I go through about 3 pumps a year but to have bait always ready, it's worth it.


----------



## Hovel (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been doing this for years. My pen is 4' x 6' x 4' deep and fastened to the side of the dock in 3' of water. The frame is made of 3/4" sch. 40 pvc and is designed to fill with water. Sides and bottom are coated "crab wire" from a supplier in Jacksonville but regular chicken wire will last a season. One person can pick up the pen and move it if need be. Once you put crabs in it, you will have to feed them but the kids can do that with pinfish, catfish, sting rays, fish heads, corn cobs, whatever. When you are feeding a couple dozen crabs in a pen, other crabs will be attracted to it and your traps will be more productive.


----------

